# DIY - MP10 wavebox?



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Well I've been wanting a wavebox for some time now, came across this video (


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Looks cool.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

I wouldn't mind trying to build one. Let me know how you make out. I found a few articles online about how they work and they look quite interesting.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Out of curiosity would this increase stress on seams more than just a powerhead on its own?

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AdInfinitum (Nov 12, 2014)

Acrylic spaghetti container with a tunze 6095 in it, has been the wave box in my 180gal for years.


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

Could you post a picture of this setup?



AdInfinitum said:


> Acrylic spaghetti container with a tunze 6095 in it, has been the wave box in my 180gal for years.


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm willing to sacrifice my MP10 to the wavepipe 



nc208082 said:


> Out of curiosity would this increase stress on seams more than just a powerhead on its own?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AdInfinitum (Nov 12, 2014)

poy said:


> Could you post a picture of this setup?


I can look for some old pics from when I made it. It is tucked in a corner and covered in Coraline so hard to see much of I don't pull it out. It is literally just one of the tall approximately 4"(just big enough to fit the pump into) square pasta containers with a hole cut near the bottom of one side for the outlet of the tunze to stick through and a couple of magnets to hold it against the glass.


----------



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

Does anyone know the physics of how these work? When I was reading up on the web and it seems that there was a fair bit to them when it comes to dimensions. I read it should empty the box with one pulse of the pump to work correctly. I have lots of acrylic laying around so I will probably try one for my rw4.


----------



## AdInfinitum (Nov 12, 2014)

Lilphil26 said:


> Does anyone know the physics of how these work? When I was reading up on the web and it seems that there was a fair bit to them when it comes to dimensions. I read it should empty the box with one pulse of the pump to work correctly. I have lots of acrylic laying around so I will probably try one for my rw4.


I experimented fairly extensively with different shapes and sizes when I built mine and strangely enough ended up pretty close to the dimensions of the original tunze box. The "free ride" that a wave box gives you is the positive and negative displacement that effectively more than doubles the wave making power of the pump and allows you to tune it to the harmonics of your tank. If you build the box to overly exact dimensions it would be inflexible for changes in tank size or even changes to tank scape that can affect the harmonics.


----------

